# Suspend-2 sources

## cyclothymia

ciao!

volevo mettere sulla mia gentoo nel notebook suspend2-source, qualcuno di voi la sta usando al momento?

Ho visto il wiki di gentoo, ci sono un sacco di cose da fare per configurarlo!

E' davvero cosi' difficile :S ?

grazie

ciao!

----------

## Apetrini

Il suspend2-sources Ã¨ un kernel gentoo (gentoo-sources) con in piu la patch per suspend2.

Quando domandi se Ã¨ cosi difficile, non capisco cosa intendi...

Certo uno dovrerbbe almeno sapere come ricompilare il kernel.

Poi faccio un altra domanda stupida: perche vuoi il suspend2-sources?

Io per esempio sul mio notebook vaio uso tranquillamente i gentoo-sources per il Suspend2Ram, Ã¨ stabile e veloce(circa 3 secondi per fare il suspend, altri 3/4 per il restore, neanche Windows lo batte).

----------

## cyclothymia

non saprei, vorrei conoscere quali sono gli svantaggi e i vantaggi tra suspend2-sources e gentoo-sources+s2ram

----------

## falko

Ma non lo so, comunque Ã¨ abbastanza banale configurare suspend2-sources; attento che se non hai la partizione di boot separata quando fai un ibernazione dopo inpiega parecchi secondi per fare il boot

----------

## die-hard

mi aiutate? il suspend2ram funziona ma quando tento di fare il resume resta lo schermo nero  :Sad: 

----------

## djinnZ

non li uso ma per ati ed nvidia mi ricordo che sono richieste delle utility separate per riattivare lo schermo.

----------

## Alakhai

gli ultimi kernel gentoo-sources hanno un altro tipo di supporto suspend, prova prima quello

----------

## rb34

a me il suspend con suspend2-sorces a volte ha fatto crashare il kernel al momento del suspend, quello non suspend2 mai (a volte, dopo che ho già sospeso e riesumato, fallisce, ma crashare no), pertanto non lo uso. Peccato perché per l'hibernate su disco ha la compressione che il kernel normale non ha.

La stabilità credo comunque dipenda da molti fattori legati all'hw, per cui la mia esperienza è relativamente utile.

----------

## die-hard

io comunque nn ci sono riuscito, va in sospensione ma nn riesco a riesumere

----------

## rb34

die-hard, ma che scheda grafica hai?

hai emerso hibernate-script? Perché quello consente di scaricare alcuni moduli prima del suspend e ricaricarli al resume, tipo quello della scheda grafica

----------

## die-hard

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> die-hard, ma che scheda grafica hai?
> 
> hai emerso hibernate-script? Perché quello consente di scaricare alcuni moduli prima del suspend e ricaricarli al resume, tipo quello della scheda grafica

 

```

VaioTux ~ # lspci | grep GeForce

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [GeForce Go 7400] (rev a1)

VaioTux ~ #

```

ecco la skeda video e poi ho per la wifi ipw3945

----------

## GabrieleB

 *Alakhai wrote:*   

> gli ultimi kernel gentoo-sources hanno un altro tipo di supporto suspend, prova prima quello

 

dove trovo info su questa cosa ? Basta anche il nome della cosa, poi ci pensiamo io e google ...

PS(OT): Alakhai, il tuo avatar e' sbellicosissimo  :Smile: 

----------

## die-hard

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

>  *Alakhai wrote:*   gli ultimi kernel gentoo-sources hanno un altro tipo di supporto suspend, prova prima quello 
> 
> dove trovo info su questa cosa ? Basta anche il nome della cosa, poi ci pensiamo io e google ...
> 
> PS(OT): Alakhai, il tuo avatar e' sbellicosissimo 

 

la cosa si kiama suspend2 io l'ho compiolato, basta ke fai un 

```

emerge suspend-sources

```

ma nn riesco ad abilitare la voce [*] Support for suspend on SMP and hot-pluggable CPUs (EXPERIMENTAL)

La guida ke ho seguito è la seguente

[url]

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Software_Suspend_v2

[/url]

----------

## comio

 *die-hard wrote:*   

>  *GabrieleB wrote:*    *Alakhai wrote:*   gli ultimi kernel gentoo-sources hanno un altro tipo di supporto suspend, prova prima quello 
> 
> dove trovo info su questa cosa ? Basta anche il nome della cosa, poi ci pensiamo io e google ...
> 
> PS(OT): Alakhai, il tuo avatar e' sbellicosissimo  
> ...

 

sono deprecati i suspend2 -> usate tuxonice (nuovo nome di suspend2).

ciao

luigi

----------

## Onip

 *comio wrote:*   

> sono deprecati i suspend2 -> usate tuxonice (nuovo nome di suspend2).

 

a me tuxonice risultano ancora ~

----------

## starise

Infatti, sono tutti masked.

----------

